# Scrolling app name on home screen



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Ok, I was sitting on the couch watching some hockey and I look down at my phone and see that one of my apps on the homescreen has its name scrolling. It was a long name so it is usually cut off, but this time, it was scrolling. The icon had a yellow line around it too. I touch the app and it opens. I close the app and it is no longer scrolling. I've been trying everything I can to get it to scroll again, but I can't. Anyone know how this happened? I've searched all over and can't find anything about it.


----------



## bmt11 (Dec 30, 2011)

You will need to specify what launcher you were using for anyone to be able to help.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

Oops, sorry. I'm on EncounterICS using the Trebuchet launcher from CM9. Version .1 I believe.


----------

